
Why Tip? - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/10/12/magazine/12tipping-t.html?pagewanted=all
======
xiaoma
My frustration with service charges (as well as tipping) is that the amount I
have to pay isn't the same as the price written in the menu. Last time I
visited the US, it was maddening. Between taxes added on top of price tags in
stores, tipping, and service charges, and various other small print fees, it
felt like the entire system was designed to trick the consumer into
overspending.

In Taiwan, the price you see on an item in a store or on a menu is actually
the price you have to pay.

